# ??????? Hats ?????????



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone recomend any hats to wear whilst boarding? I generaly go for the peaked beanie or a tea cosey style.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

i rock the helmet.. but when not snowboarding i like a beanie


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

if it's cold i'll throw a beanie on..but if the sun is out i usually wear my forum or burton hat


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yep Helmut
if not hat or beanie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Beanie or truckerhat.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I go for the mask while I'm on the mountain. I'm like a ninja that falls down and gets hurt a lot. So not a good ninja. Maybe I just don't want people to see me cry.

Also, I like my Rome Humboldt cap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

what are those hats called that have the strings taht drop down the sides over your ear?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to say that's called a gripper, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

YouTube - Ball Hockey Dangles Part 1 that hat


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

mdwestboarder said:


> i rock the helmet.. but when not snowboarding i like a beanie


wtf? your name is so close to mine. when i read this, i was like "i didnt post this..."
and ur from illinois. wow what odds.


i rock a burton beanie


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I rock the helmet. I've had one too many scary moments not to.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

helmet > hat


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I rock the el helmet on the hill ... been hit before ... NOT FUN!!! fun off the hill i rock the dingle berries .....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhh that pic is sooooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

my birthday last year with my best friend renee... this was at 36 hrs of keystone.... we were WASTED!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Really? I had no idear...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

hahahaha well you are all invited to join in the crazyness of my birthday this year .... maybe just maybe you will see renee and me this silly drunk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as it's not at Keystone. They are a family resort...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

hehehehe we just caused trouble there .... i learned my lesson quick last year about being drunk and trying to snowboard .... so don't bring your little little ones out at 2 am on the runs


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

i knew 2 things looked similar in ur post with the pic


----------

